# Surge...not one ping in the surge!



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

Was in a surge for at least 15-20 minutes and did not get one ping...


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

A surge indicates that Uber is projecting that the number of drivers in an area is not enough to handle the potential demand there. It does not guarantee that people are hitting those confirm buttons on their apps. Now my market doesn't see a ton of big surges so if I'm in a surge like that it's likely I'm getting requests. I still won't chase them though cause you never know when that demand still evaporated or how many ants are seeing that surge and popping online.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You missed it...

It was north of your location...

Look at the 3.7X above your icon...

Hopefully you didn't sit there...

For that entire time....8>O

Rakos


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

mattman1310 said:


> Was in a surge for at least 15-20 minutes and did not get one ping...
> View attachment 215822


Been there, INFURIATING is the only word that describes it. Makes me want to kill someone at Uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Been there, INFURIATING is the only word that describes it. Makes me want to kill someone at Uber.


No need to do that...

You need to focus better on the surge...

There IS a sweet spot if you can find it...

Use your common sense...

People are exiting some location...

And lots of pax have the app open...

Remember you are "bidding" on the ride...

Don't be afraid to throw away...

Your first or second ping...

These are passed around until...

Someone takes it...

Rakos


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Rakos said:


> No need to do that...
> 
> You need to focus better on the surge...
> 
> ...


Catching the surge is kinda like surfing. Experience will teach you around where and when the surf breaks, and you need to paddle out in anticipation. Find your rhythm and time it perfection to catch the best wave for you ... the giant barrel if you want to go tubular for a short fast ride, or maybe the shallow break with that long board.


----------



## Ben Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah this has happened to me... Worse is when you get a non surge ping when you're in surge. That makes me want to poop in the back seats.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ben Wood said:


> Yeah this has happened to me... Worse is when you get a non surge ping when you're in surge. That makes me want to poop in the back seats.


They have hippos in Toronto...???


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I've learned to ignore the surge and just go with local knowledge about locations, timing, and events. Where people need rides, that's where to go. You'll get some surge along the way.


----------

